# Calling all Pacific NW owners - effective tick preventative?



## Myah's Mom (Mar 25, 2013)

We are going tent camping/backpacking in the PNW this summer. I'm scared to death of ticks, having pulled a few off of her last summer engorged.

Since then, Myah is on SimpleGuard 3 (a VCA product - 4.95% Dinotefuran, 0.44% Pyriproxyfen, 36.08% Permethrin). I can't say how well it works, because frankly, she's hung out in the yard and city where her exposure is low.

But now, I feel we are going into the very heart of the enemy, and she will be sleeping in my tent (on my bed, no less). I've got to worry about my own self, too! But GSD's are so hard to comb through looking for ticks with their dense, dark undercoat.

I've read up on garlic - I feel too late to order the springtime granules, but perhaps we might have to buy good ol' fresh and press it. Ugh. Smelly at camp (also might attract wildlife, so will have to consider carefully...).

I thought about getting her a collar to wear during the day (taking it off at night) just for this camp trip. Then the stories of topical + collar = bad reaction made me reconsider quickly.

I have the Neem/essential oil spray that I plan to use. Frankly, going into tick country (and perhaps camping right on top of them), do I need to saturate her fur with this? How wet must it be and how often to be effective?

Camping seemed like such a great idea, until now I'm obsessing about ticks. Ugh. 

Any PNW people out there to chime in with what works on trails/brush and by rivers/lakes in the woods?


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

As long as I keep her out of the tall grass: no ticks. She is not on any preventative. This is in OR.


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

We use Revolution. It seems to work well. We live in a big tick area and do trail walks, hikes & lake swimming all the time, and have only had one tick, ever. But I don't know when Myah is due for a preventative refresher, so your timing might be bad for a different preventative before your trip.


----------



## Myah's Mom (Mar 25, 2013)

She will become due in the middle of our camp trip, which is a long trip (3-4 weeks).


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

It might work well then to bring a capsule of Revolution. Have you asked your vet what they recommend? Or maybe call a vet near the area that you'll be visiting and find out what the locals use.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

I've only treated one of my 4 this year and none last year. Like mentioned earlier, I stay out of the long grass areas and we don't see ticks. Years when I do see them its after hiking in areas closer to town (Spokane), I can't remember ever finding ticks in areas where we camp in NE Washington and north Idaho.


----------



## Myah's Mom (Mar 25, 2013)

We will be along the Oregon coast, then Columbia River Gorge. In WA, we will be in Puget Sound (Seattle, Anacortes, the islands). 

Again, all in the woods/trails. Ugh. 

I hate ticks. And I heard there are little black ones up there, size of sesame seeds. I will never find that in her fur...unless it's engorged. Ewww.


----------



## CaliGSD3 (Apr 23, 2015)

Ive used Kirkland garlic granules from Costco, worked up to giving 1 tsp per day. They seem as effective as springtime and it's made of super potent California garlic. I live in an area in Northern California with MAJOR amounts of ticks and we go hiking in areas with a lot of brush daiLy I can let my dog romp around in the tall grass and brush and there is never a tick on him!!!! Which was NOT the case before using garlic... Before garlic he would come out of the bushes regularly and I could see up to five ticks on his face!
I think it took around two weeks till it was effective. So maybe you could pick some up at Costco or order from Amazon prime and get started before the trip. 
The great thing about the garlic is it seems to keep ticks from hitching a ride in the first place so minimizes the chance of them getting to my house and biting me! 

Are there really ticks in the northern washingtone/ anacortes area?? I worked in the San juan islands for a while and locals said they didn't have ticks there. So maybe in the Washington part of the trip you won't have to worry.


----------



## Myah's Mom (Mar 25, 2013)

I did some research. The islands have at least two kinds of ticks, per the locals who have dogs, but no Lyme reported.


----------



## Myah's Mom (Mar 25, 2013)

Also, found this:

"There are two common ticks in our area, the larger dog tick and the pinhead size western black legged tick, also known as a deer tick, which does carry Lyme disease in other parts of western Washington."

http://www.orcasfamilyhealthcenter.org/anappleaday.php?article=1

Yikes! Pinhead sized ticks? How will I ever find one of those in dense, dark fur?? 

Lyme in western WA? Ugh.


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

In the NE part of WA we had ticks bad earlier this year, but the dryness of the heat has seemed to regulate their appearance. I began using essential oils and found Rose Geranium oil to work amazingly well for prevention. Lemongrass and lavender do well too. I use a mixture of the 3 sprayed on their legs and under body and just rose geranium on their ears and face.. I went from pulling 3-5 off a day to 0... Just personal experience, hope you find what works for you . 

Enjoy your trip!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Hineni7 said:


> In the NE part of WA we had ticks bad earlier this year, but the dryness of the heat has seemed to regulate their appearance. I began using essential oils and found Rose Geranium oil to work amazingly well for prevention. Lemongrass and lavender do well too. I use a mixture of the 3 sprayed on their legs and under body and just rose geranium on their ears and face.. I went from pulling 3-5 off a day to 0... Just personal experience, hope you find what works for you .
> 
> Enjoy your trip!


Weird, been up around "Stagger inn" area a few times this year and never seen one, not many mosquitos either.


----------



## Myah's Mom (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks everyone, I've been reading/obsessing over this today, going over anecdotal evidence and research studies.

For people, research says that for TICKS, nothing compares to DEET on skin/clothing and Permethrin on gear (because DEET ruins many synthetic materials). The newer Picairdin and Oil of Lemon Eucalyptus are really great with mosquitoes and flies.

DEET shouldn't be used on dogs.

She's already on a monthly topical, so I can't push her system anymore with chemical pesticides.

The anecdotal evidence (reviews) is about 40% of people are raving about Springtime Garlic (granules or chewies) for tick repellent. Literature says no. But hey, it's worth a try. I ordered some. Have to give it AM and PM in her food. I'm down with that.

Right now, I have All Natural Flea/Tick spray that is cinnamon, cedar and clove oils. I really have no idea how effective it is, because I keep her out of tick areas. But now that we are camping in the woods (why did I choose the woodsiest of woods for camp grounds?? lol), I'm going to buy the Repel Oil of Lemon Eucalyptus and use that instead. Literature supports its effectiveness, though the company hasn't endorsed it for pet use. 

She is going to be the BEST SMELLING dog out there on the trails. 

After pulling a whopping KIDNEY BEAN sized engorged tick out of her , leaving a hard welt that lasted two months last year (yes, we got it all out), I'm pulling out all the punches.

Heck, I'm bringing my household tick spray for around the tent.

Man, I HATE, HATE, HATE ticks!  They are SO hard to find in her fur!!


----------



## CaliGSD3 (Apr 23, 2015)

Myah's Mom said:


> Thanks everyone, I've been reading/obsessing over this today, going over anecdotal evidence and research studies.
> 
> For people, research says that for TICKS, nothing compares to DEET on skin/clothing and Permethrin on gear (because DEET ruins many synthetic materials). The newer Picairdin and Oil of Lemon Eucalyptus are really great with mosquitoes and flies.
> 
> ...


Ughhhh I totally understand how you feel about ticks! When my dog started picking up ticks at the beginning of the season... I would feel physically sick for hours after removing them from my pup because they freaked me out and disgusted me so much!!! Lol 
I hope the garlic works for your dog like they do for mine! I was super skeptical when I tried it, and had very low hopes that it would work, which is why I just started by using kirkland garlic granules that I already had on hand before I ordered from Springtime. I can't even believe how amazingly it has worked for my guy, and I need to double check, but I think im only using half of the maximum dosage they recommend.


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

Granulated garlic is safe--don't use fresh, it has a dangerous component that is not present in granulated.

Also, i've been using Wondercide (cedar oil) and I have used lavender. Enjoy your vacation!!


----------

